# NGD- Skervesen MEDUSA



## terrormuzik (Sep 14, 2012)

So here it is 







specs:
body- ash
top- poplar burl
neck- maple/ebony/maple/ebony/maple
fingerboard- maple
scale- 24,69-25,5
24 frets
pups- BKP warpig, push pull for splitting coils
ABS bridge, hipshot tuners, stainless fretwire

For me it's first guitar with fanned frets I've ever played and I don't regret chosing this as it makes playing this awesome instrument even more comfortable. Also I was suprised by how well it tunes. Every note, every chord sounds perfectly in tune. Dunno if it's thank to FF, or sth else, but I love it. Dissonances sound really clear, which makes tuning using harmonics a lot easier. Split coils give an extra twang which I loved since I've heared it for the first time. chambered body makes it resonate very well and play pretty loud unplugged. String action is low as f*ck. I just can't find anything in this guitar that doesn't suit me.

It feels great thanks to wax finish. Top looks really nice, actually I can't stop looking at it.. 

If it comes to cooperation with Skervesen, as some of you might know, It's nothing but pleasure to order custom there. I got tons of mails containing photos of every detail during building, just like when I ordered terrormachine. It's second Skervesen guitar I own and I'm pretty sure I will order another one some time. It's my no.1 guitar brand and I recoment trying it to everyone.

EDIT:
some porn:


----------



## engage757 (Sep 14, 2012)

love it! Really starting to be impressed by these guys lately! HNGD!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks amazing! Any chance of more pics? Please? 

Makes me so excited for my upcoming Skervesen build!
Congrads man, enjoy it!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice! Also the beauty on the left side


----------



## Doombreed (Sep 14, 2012)

An absolute beauty! GAS!

HNGD!


----------



## F0rte (Sep 14, 2012)

I've gotten too much GAS from this thread.
;/


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 14, 2012)

Fantastic looking guitar!! Everything I've seen from this maker has been damn cool. Congratz on the new guitar, stunning for sure!!!


----------



## terrormuzik (Sep 14, 2012)

I've added some more photos to 1st post, plus here:


----------



## Zado (Sep 14, 2012)

dat top should be censored for hard porn content


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow!!! What a beauty!!! amazing! 

Congrats!


----------



## peagull (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, that binding is funky. Love it, and just some beautiful wood selection. The fretboard looks really nice and FF is the way forward!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 14, 2012)

ohh my good god
ive never had a feeling like this, that is one of the sickest tops ive ever seen
blue + burl + maple board 

happy ngd, i want one sooo bad now

EDIT: 2k, bam


----------



## GXPO (Sep 14, 2012)

Skervesen are starting to produce some seriously classy instruments. Their pricing and delivery time are pretty awesome too. When did Poland get so good at this?!

HNGD dude!!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh. My. God.  That is absolutely beautiful. HNGD!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks awesome dude!


----------



## -42- (Sep 14, 2012)

Holy balls dude. I used to think of Skervesen as another ripoff BM company. 

But this, this changes everything.


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 14, 2012)

So....goood...


----------



## mphsc (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't think you could picked a better color for that top. Nicely done.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 14, 2012)

very sexy shape!


----------



## joe-tofu (Sep 14, 2012)

Crap ... this thing is awesome


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 14, 2012)

sweet zombie jesus thats nice


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 14, 2012)

Holy fucking mother of sweet little baby Jesus Christ on ice-skates.

That is one stunner of a guitar.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 14, 2012)

-42- said:


> Holy balls dude. I used to think of Skervesen as another ripoff BM company.
> 
> But this, this changes everything.



Yeah, now they just rip off Oni. 









Sexy colors going on in this blue one though.


----------



## MFB (Sep 14, 2012)

What kind of binding is that? I dig it, just never seen it before.


----------



## Angus Clark (Sep 14, 2012)

Body shape very much reminds me of a lot of Oni's work, still incredibly awesome though. Stunning top too!


----------



## GTailly (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking fantastic man!
Enjoy your new axe.


----------



## Birdman (Sep 14, 2012)

Great to see another new Skervesen guitar 

Have a nice NGD with your Medusa !!!


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Seriously not helping my GAS for a skervesen.... Congrats though, everything about that guitar is stunning.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh my that is pretty. Colour is amazing.


----------



## darren (Sep 14, 2012)

MFB said:


> What kind of binding is that? I dig it, just never seen it before.



Ivoroid.


----------



## Minoin (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, that's absolutely stunning. Sure, the top is nice, but look at the craftmanship on the rest of the guitar.. I wonder why people would ever buy an overpriced Private Stock PRS or Custom Shop Gibson besides the obvious mojo.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 15, 2012)

It's some sort of Onimachine... And I love it.

Everything is pure win, the top, the carved top, the stain the board, the neck wood choice, having reversed in-line tuners on a single cut guitar, the headstock back... I could go on and on. So many great things going on in a single guitar (other than what looks like a heavily filed fret).

Anywho, I like where this guys at skervesen are going.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 15, 2012)

That is exceptional! Love the top


----------



## kflem (Sep 15, 2012)

That is sexy


----------



## wilch (Sep 15, 2012)

So very nice! What's it like moving from the fanned fret to the other guitars, and vice-versa? Natural? Or does it take a bit to get use to each time?


----------



## Cappleton23 (Sep 16, 2012)

this is soooooooooo nice dude


----------



## terrormuzik (Sep 16, 2012)

wilch said:


> So very nice! What's it like moving from the fanned fret to the other guitars, and vice-versa? Natural? Or does it take a bit to get use to each time?


I didn't play any other guitar since i got this, but I had no problem with switching to fanned frets. Maybe that's because the scales difference is very little.

Also I'm glad you guys dig it. After a few days of playing I can say that this guitar is very inspiring, which is a pretty important thing for me. It makes me play stuff that I didn't ever play before. Actually most of my band's songs are called after guitars I wrote them on, so the next one is going to be called medusa


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Sep 16, 2012)

Personally, I was afraid to move to FF from the normal set and vice versa.
In my Swan difference in scale is greater than 27 x 25,4. At first I have a little nystagmus, playing over 15 fret, after a few days the problem disappeared.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 16, 2012)

Like the shape and color but not feeling that headstock with that body at all


----------



## iamthefonz (Sep 16, 2012)

I always prefer leaving a good burl top natural, but that blue looks DAMN good.


----------



## Kro497 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, that is a gorgeous blue and a gorgeous shape. Congrats dude!


----------



## stratjacket (Sep 18, 2012)

That damn good looking, congrats. Love that fretboard big time.


----------



## Solaris (Sep 19, 2012)

Such a sick body shape. I love that top too!


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Sep 29, 2012)

I bet that thing screams . The neck carve looks really nice .


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 30, 2012)

looks gorgeous dude! little bit jealous right now....


----------



## Blood Ghost (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, that's beautiful! HNGD!


----------



## fabeau (Sep 30, 2012)

amazing top and bindings, congrats man.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 1, 2012)

Pretty awesome! I've never seen a burl/birdseye top that was stained before, definitely cool! Body shape reminds me of an Oni I used to have.


----------



## TimSE (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome collection. Very select in a really nice way.


----------



## Psykopath90 (Oct 2, 2012)

terrormuzik said:


> So here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was seriously afraid that you were going to drop the guitar!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice stained burl top. I say stained burl is a win. Nice naturally, but no problem stained. I dare someone to stain a redwood burl. I think it could be make epic win. Dangerous idea, but that's why it's a dare.


----------



## maowcat (Oct 3, 2012)

Not a fan of the body but that's just preference, but fuck me everything else on that guitar, especially the finish is outstanding, congrats!


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 4, 2012)

I called my doctor because my erection lasted longer then 4 hours. He said there was no cure for my GAS and that i must deal with it... That having been said, HNGD! That guitar is beyond gorgeous. That top.My god that top!  <3


----------



## terrormuzik (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/211658-ngd-skervesen-medusa-3.html

I don't know why my NGD topic got closed (or at least I can't find any way to post in it), so here is new thread with my new song recorded on Medusa:



Hope you guys like it. If you do, you can check my fb site, link is in a description


----------



## Minoin (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome job man, crazy stuff!


----------



## narad (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds great, man!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Dec 3, 2012)

shits tight


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 3, 2012)

Sick riffs, man!


----------



## mphsc (Dec 3, 2012)

always like your tracks. Good work.


----------



## TMM (Dec 3, 2012)

Some crazy tight playing there, very nice. Is that an Axe you're using for the tone?


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 3, 2012)

drooooooooooool*


----------



## terrormuzik (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks for all of kind words . I don't ude axe, but yes, axe was used to reamp guitars (Musza did this- http://www.facebook.com/MuszaMusic)


----------



## TheBigGroove (Dec 3, 2012)

love the dry, low-gain tone dude! your riffs are really coming along too! not that they weren't rockin' before, they're just really starting to gell with what I'm into


----------



## Musza (Dec 3, 2012)

TMM said:


> Some crazy tight playing there, very nice. Is that an Axe you're using for the tone?



The right track in an Axe Fx (Powerball), the left track is a LePou X50 plugin with a TS808 V2.0.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Dec 3, 2012)

Musza said:


> The right track in an Axe Fx (Powerball), the left track is a LePou X50 plugin with a TS808 V2.0.



I digs every bit of that tone


----------



## Musza (Dec 3, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> I digs every bit of that tone



really nice to hear it, thanks dude


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2012)

That guitar is sexy... Is that the Terrormachine in the background?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 3, 2012)

Fantastic!!! Killer guitar and excellent playing!!!


----------



## Alexis (Dec 3, 2012)

sounds great except the clean sounds.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Dec 3, 2012)

Alexis said:


> sounds great except the clean sounds.


----------



## terrormuzik (Dec 3, 2012)

@Konfyouzd
yup, it's terrormachine


----------



## rifftrauma (Dec 3, 2012)

Lots of love for Skervesen and your playing


----------



## fabeau (Dec 3, 2012)

Fantastic playing and guitar! U earned my like on fb


----------



## thepylestory (Dec 3, 2012)

Great playing. Yeah why did your NGD get closed?


----------



## thepylestory (Dec 4, 2012)

There we go!


----------

